# -SOLVED- Booting freezes on "Waiting for uevents to be pro..

## Mrhnhrm

So, I've been trying to install Gentoo on my new HP 4515s laptop, and ran into such a problem. I've gotten right to the point where the system can be booted form hard drive, only to find that my freshly compiled kernel refuses to boot.

Ok, I thought, must have been a little bit too fanatic about removing 'unnecessary' components from the kernel configuration. Then I've decided to try building a kernel from a Pappy's kernel seed. This one worked better, but still came to a dead freeze while "Waiting for uevents to be processed".

I'd really appreciate some input on where to start looking into this issue.

----------

## Floppe

Lately my system has also started to wait longer than usual on this point but never freezes. Sometimes it waits 10 seconds and sometimes up to one minute. A couple of weeks ago my system booted up in seconds and not minutes like now which is a little annoying cause it is a MythTV frontend.

Have you waited a couple of minutes and given the system a chance to boot?

Suspects this came along with latest udev update but I do not know anything so do not take my words for it.  :Smile: 

Maybe a test another version of udev. Me myself haven't had the time to test it.

// Floppe

----------

## Mrhnhrm

Oh my, I've already managed to almost forget about this thread and almost fall into utter despair about setting up a Linux on my laptop... but anyway.

2Floppe:

As a matter of fact, no, my box didn't take a ridiculously long time processing those uevents, it indeed hung tightly, reacting to nothing except the power button. I've tried starting udev in debug mode, but it didn't return any conclusive results - seems like every next botting attempt the system freezes on processing some different uevent.

But your idea about trying a different version of udev was a majestic one. Didn't try out a lot of them, in fact just took one big step from udev-141 to udev-147-r1. With it my laptop seems to successfully boot 100% of the time   :Very Happy: 

Thank you very much for your fertile idea   :Smile: 

----------

